# Marquee eggshell vs duration satin in terior



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

Using both of these products on the same job. I'm amazed at how much better of a product the marquee is.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I haven't tried it.

The commercials will make it tougher to sell two coat jobs to Sally HO/TV-watcher. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

And so it starts.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> And so it starts.


Not for me. I'm already done.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

paladinpainter said:


> Using both of these products on the same job. I'm amazed at how much better of a product the marquee is.


I am impressed with Marquee. It was produced for us pros more than for HO's. We actually went out to their mfg facility a couple weeks before Marquee hit the market. I was impressed by every thing I saw.

Myself I would use water with food coloring in it before I wasted my time and money on Duration.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> And so it starts.


The never ending battle.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I haven't tried the marque either, but I was never very impressed by Duration interior. Wouldn't take much to top it IMO. Duration ext is good stuff.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

all I will say is ,personally ,I would not use either one, so there


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Is that a Behr product?


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Myself I would use water with food coloring in it before I wasted my time and money on Duration.


Dumbest thing I've read on these forums in a while.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I haven't tried the marque either, but I was never very impressed by Duration interior. Wouldn't take much to top it IMO. Duration ext is good stuff.



My sentiments exactly. We painted our stairwell and hallways with Duration matte and it goes on fine but it doesn't look great and there's nothing durable about it. Too much sheen for "matte" and stuff doesn't wash off. Lap lines can be seen in critical light as well. 

But this is about B not S. Hey...!



Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> Is that a Behr product?


Yes.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I've only used Marquee exterior (once) and Duration exterior (many times). I think both are very good products. I can't comment on the interior versions.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Unless it's guaranteed that you won't have any touch ups, I'd never recommend Duration interior. The sheen of Duration builds with each coat, which means that you'll potentially see a noticeable sheen difference in areas that have been touched up. 

Don't ask how I know


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> Unless it's guaranteed that you won't have any touch ups, I'd never recommend Duration interior. The sheen of Duration builds with each coat, which means that you'll potentially see a noticeable sheen difference in areas that have been touched up.
> 
> Don't ask how I know


Yeah. I would agree with that. It almost looked flat after the first coat. On the 2nd coat it looked like a matte. Definitely didn't look like satin. I'm all ears. What should I use if I use Sherwin Williams.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Emerald. Great stuff IMO. Cashmere is pretty good too.


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Can't go wrong with Emerald. Great stuff IMO. Cashmere is pretty good too.


So expensive though. How much are you paying per gallon?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

paladinpainter said:


> Using both of these products on the same job. I'm amazed at how much better of a product the marquee is.


Agree 100%!:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

paladinpainter said:


> So expensive though. How much are you paying per gallon?


who cares? is the paint cost coming out of you're personal bank account? or wallet , as the case may be?


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

why is it that duration exterior is so good, but duration interior sucks a fat one? it is so bad...customer just bought it in a red ish color for a bathroom, and first coat looked like I hardly put a coat on...5 coats later. 😠

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> why is it that duration exterior is so good, but duration interior sucks a fat one? it is so bad...customer just bought it in a red ish color for a bathroom, and first coat looked like I hardly put a coat on...5 coats later. 😠
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PaintTalk.com mobile app


They actually decided if they made a premium paint that sucked it would sucker you into buying their super premium paint (Emerald) at ridiculous prices once released. I'm with jmays…Emerald matte is very nice. I forget my cost though…it's Xed off the DX pricing list.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> I haven't tried it.
> 
> The commercials will make it tougher to sell two coat jobs to Sally HO/TV-watcher. :thumbsup:


 
For what it's worth, the commercials do say that it's only a specific color palette that can cover in one coat.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Marquee is a great paint. They also have a color chart that they guarantee single coat color hide over a painted surface. I haven't talked to a Behr rep about it but I'm sure there are a plethora of conditions that apply.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

As far as Sherwin Williams interiors I really like Cashmere and it hasn't let me down yet. Has a decent price point too. I haven't bought a whole lot and I think I pay roughly $32/gal


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

I like the Behr Ultra due to the stain sealing and priming properties. No, I would not attempt to prime heavy water stains, however, a big plus for me is the fact that Spackle and/or patching does not require spot priming, (patching does not flash). I have found that to be a step saver.

According to Behr, the Marquee has even tougher stain sealing abilities. 
Marquee I believe is in the $40+ per gallon range. I can't wait to give this product a try.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

chrisn said:


> who cares? *is the paint cost coming out of you're personal bank account? or wallet* , as the case may be?


Yes it is! 

I give my customer a paint, materials and labor "all inclusive price". The customer has NO idea how much paints cost. Therefore, if I bid 4k to do a paint job, using Behr, at $26 per gallon, and another painter bids the same job at 4k and included Emerald in his bid, the customer (in most cases), has no idea the difference in paint prices, and/or quality, therefore, the HO views the painter using Behr as a more reasonable - paints, materials and labor "all inclusive price". 

Now if the job requires 20 gallons of paint, I would put $520 in my bank account by using Behr / and not Emerald at $50+ per gallon.

Please note, I never tell the customer how many gallons will be used on the job. I state in my contract, that all left over paints will be given to them to do future touch-ups.


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> I give my customer a paint, materials and labor "all inclusive price". The customer has NO idea how much paints cost. Therefore, if I bid 4k to do a paint job, using Behr, at $26 per gallon, and another painter bids the same job at 4k and included Emerald in his bid, the customer (in most cases), has no idea the difference in paint prices, and/or quality, therefore, the HO views the painter using Behr as a more reasonable - paints, materials and labor "all inclusive price".
> 
> ...


You my friend are a smart man!


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I love Sherwin for their exterior paints but iv gone through their interior paints aside from duration and emerald and I'm not impressed. 

And I'm big about to drop 60! A gallon for an average job. 

I'm using Dulux Diamond for my interior walls now and I love it 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Why would anyone bid 4k for a similar job and use emerald? I go over differing types of paints with my homeowners...I explain what each does differently and what they can expect. But, if you are paying 26 a gallon for behr ultra...why would you use that vs ben moore ultra spec at same price point? Or for 6 dollars more why not sherwin cashmere? When you bid, you are adding your paint into your bid, so technically you are not really paying for the paint either...the only way you "pay" for it is if you go over your "estimated" gallon usage. 
But, if I bid a job for same price as you, and you were using behr ultra and I was using emerald...I'd win that bid every time.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> *I like the Behr Ultra due to the stain sealing and priming properties.* No, I would not attempt to prime heavy water stains, however, a big plus for me is the fact that *Spackle and/or patching does not require spot priming, (patching does not flash)*. I have found that to be a step saver.
> 
> 
> Exactoman said:
> ...


Using *cashmere, *you can not paint over spackle/mud without spot priming with primer. 

Because that's what they feel the job is worth. Point being, I would earn more profit.

Don't bet on it. I am a very good salesmen. Never under estimate anyone you are bidding up against.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Some painters and paint companies use high quality materials as part of the marketing strategy. 
Yes, there are some customers who don't care where the paint comes from and are just looking at the bottom line. Others however are willing to pay a bit more for the best materials available. Some of us are trying to market to that segment of the customer base. It might be said that the type of customer willing to pay more for top notch materials is likely to be willing to pay more for expert labor. 

This is where Chrisn's "I'm not paying for materials" theory comes in. I see it as my job to sell customers on the advantages of quality materials. Most of our bids go out with two options. One is using top line BM paints (Aura,Advance,etc). The other is using Ferrell Calhoon (a local cheaper paint). Has nothing to do with number of gallons, or specific gallon prices, just do they want the best or not? Hence, we are not paying for materials. Actually you can make more money using high end materials. Assuming a standard mark up, how does it save you money to make a percentage on a $26 gallon rather than a $50 gallon? 

If all your bids are about the bottom line, then of course your going to do better using cheaper paint. But it doesn't have to work that way.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PaintersUnite said:


> Using *cashmere, *you can not paint over spackle/mud without spot priming with primer.
> 
> []







I have noticed that as well. Crackshot won't flash through most paints I've used, even mid line stuff from Lowes. But it will flash through Cashmere every time. Cashmere is one of the few higher lines of paint Not marketed as a paint&primer. Maybe there is something to this P&P thing after all :whistling2:


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Some painters and paint companies use high quality materials as part of the marketing strategy.
> Yes, there are some customers who don't care where the paint comes from and are just looking at the bottom line. *Others however are willing to pay a bit more for the best materials available.* Some of us are trying to market to that segment of the customer base. It might be said that the type of customer willing to pay more for top notch materials is likely to be willing to pay more for expert labor.
> 
> *This is where Chrisn's "I'm not paying for materials" theory comes in. I see it as my job to sell customers on the advantages of quality materials.* Most of our bids go out with two options. One is using top line BM paints (Aura,Advance,etc). The other is using Ferrell Calhoon (a local cheaper paint). Has nothing to do with number of gallons, or specific gallon prices, just do they want the best or not? Hence, we are not paying for materials. Actually you can make more money using high end materials. Assuming a standard mark up, how does it save you money to make a percentage on a $26 gallon rather than a $50 gallon?
> ...


Some HO's truly believe that Behr is a high quality product at a more reasonable price then BM or SW. They don't even know that BM and SW have different products at different price points. 

Remember this, at the estimate, you can present yourself and try to educate a HO every time, but there are 5 other painters coming in behind you with a different opinion. At the end of the day, the HO doesn't know who is accurate and/or whose advice to believe. 

As far as Chrisn's who pays for the paint? Answer - I PAY for the paint. I view the contract with the HO as this: I supply my paints, my materials and my labor for $***. Therefore the HO is paying for a fully service company.


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

Is bm ultra spec that much better than behr ultra or whatever its called?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

paladinpainter said:


> Is bm ultra spec that much better than behr ultra or whatever its called?


Not really.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

paladinpainter said:


> Using both of these products on the same job. I'm amazed at how much better of a product the marquee is.


I think this thread should had read Marquee vs. Emerald.Behr ultra is superior to Duration as well as Marquee is to Emerald.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to care about using quality paints, but at this point, all paint seems the same, yes even Behr. My preference would be to use the Ultra Spec on every job because it just looks better than Aura and Regal. I don't know if Aura will be so much more durable than Ultra Spec that any regular homeowner would notice, so I'm really at the stage where if I spec out Aura for a job, I feel like I'm ripping the customer off and giving them an inferior product. I have tried new products and I'm assuming Marquee will be the same deal....it's paint, maybe it will cover better if you are using opaque reds or whatever, but outside of that, I predict it will be nothing special. The only exception to this that I can think of is Duration Home Interior...that's just a crappy paint overall and if you are painting smooth drywall, it leaves behind a rough texture almost like fine sand.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess I'll have to try this Marquee then? I haven't used behr ultra in a really long time....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PaintersUnite said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> I give my customer a paint, materials and labor "all inclusive price". The customer has NO idea how much paints cost. Therefore, if I bid 4k to do a paint job, using Behr, at $26 per gallon, and another painter bids the same job at 4k and included Emerald in his bid, the customer (in most cases), has no idea the difference in paint prices, and/or quality, therefore, the HO views the painter using Behr as a more reasonable - paints, materials and labor "all inclusive price".
> 
> ...


you and I are working with completely different customer bases and 
philosophy's, so be it, I still think you are thinking wrong


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

If you use Behr paints sign up for a Behr pro rewards program. Gold members save 20%.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

The commercials are depicting that it will cover in one coat...

If it actually did, I'd use it, but I'm sure its all about advertising.

I'm sure it generates the homeowner sales but professional painters know coverage is one thing, uniform finish and mil thickness are more important for the long haul. 

And how does one consider Ultraspec the same as Aura?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> The commercials are depicting that it will cover in one coat...
> 
> If it actually did, I'd use it, but I'm sure its all about advertising.
> 
> ...


For covering red with no primer so far Marquee does the best.

Yes we have used it on red. Not one coat coverage but much better than most products I have used.

The hard part is convincing HO's to let us try it in their homes. BM is king around here.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> For covering red with no primer so far Marquee does the best.
> 
> Yes we have used it on red. Not one coat coverage but much better than most products I have used.
> 
> The hard part is convincing HO's to let us try it in their homes. BM is king around here.


Homeowners are savy around here & 90% of Interior decorators recommend & use BM color choices

For me, track records of all the products that I have used keep me with Benjamin Moore.

My experience with Behr products:

noxious odor, fading, adhesion issues, sag easily, gum up fast... just to name a few


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> The commercials are depicting that it will cover in one coat...
> 
> If it actually did, I'd use it, but I'm sure its all about advertising.
> 
> ...


On the job I just did, as stated I used both products. The marquee covered in one coat. I had no issues with sagging but it smells like behr ultra. Its not the easiest paint to work, but it seemed I became more used to it as I went along. There was an area around the fireplace where they had shot stain, dark stain, almost black, when the house was built. It was unbelievable that it covered it in one coat. The homeowner watched as I paint that area and commented.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Cool.


That is cool they build the house up side down!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Duration Home isn't what it used to be :no: Neither is Sherwin Williams for that matter. I don't use the stuff anymore :no:


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> Homeowners are savy around here & 90% of Interior decorators recommend & use BM color choices


Homeowners are not savvy. They are spoon fed info from Interior decorators, who have ZERO hands on exp. Like you stated, they like BM color choices. *Color* is the keyword here.



matt19422 said:


> My experience with Behr products:
> 
> noxious odor, fading, adhesion issues, sag easily, gum up fast... just to name a few


I used Behr Premium today. No adhesion issues, no sags, and no gummy behrs. Yes, there is an odor. That's because the paint is mildew resistant.
Can you guess why the paint has odor? psssst ..............................................................................................
........................................................................ Odor = Mildewcide additive.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Duration Home isn't what it used to be :no: Neither is Sherwin Williams for that matter. I don't use the stuff anymore :no:


Permanent vacation from duration!:yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Permanent vacation from duration!:yes:


I behrly got the punchline...


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Customer wanted the big bad Behr. We used Behr Ultra today and had no issues. It actually worked very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

804 Paint said:


> My sentiments exactly. We painted our stairwell and hallways with Duration matte and it goes on fine but it doesn't look great and there's nothing durable about it. Too much sheen for "matte" and stuff doesn't wash off. Lap lines can be seen in critical light as well.
> 
> But this is about B not S. Hey...!
> 
> ...


its the paints fault


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

PNW Painter said:


> Unless it's guaranteed that you won't have any touch ups, I'd never recommend Duration interior. The sheen of Duration builds with each coat, which means that you'll potentially see a noticeable sheen difference in areas that have been touched up.
> 
> Don't ask how I know


sounds like every other paint that has a sheen to me


----------



## SteveNav (Oct 13, 2014)

absolutly love it.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Behr isn't terrible paint.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wolf, I guess you sanitized this thread. 

I was gonna thank Gough's post about being "dainty", now I can't.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

jacob33 said:


> Behr isn't terrible paint.


Isn't terrible it's behrable!:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jacob33 said:


> Behr isn't terrible paint.


................


----------

